
Simulation of aerosol spread in indoor spaces - relham
https://www.aalto.fi/en/news/researchers-modelling-the-spread-of-the-coronavirus-emphasise-the-importance-of-avoiding-busy
======
Kaibeezy
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22822175](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22822175)

